# Übersetzungs-Frage!



## Dr.Hasi (17. April 2005)

Hey,
vorweg, ich hab schon die suche funktion benutzt, aber nicht genau das gefunden, was ich wissen will!!!
zu meiner frage, ich würde gerne wissen welche übersetztung ich am besten mit singlespeed fahre. habe zwar nen 26" trial rad aber seit einiger zeit doch vom singlespeed überzeugt.
die 20" räder haben ja vorne recht kleine kettenblätter, dh. haben die einen sehr kleinen gang? worauf muss ich achten wie klein muss der gang für trial sein? momentan bin ich 32 zähne vorne gefahren, und kam gut damit klar. allerdings ist die kurbel vom rockring nun wohl etwas stark beansprucht und ich muss zu einer neuen greifen.
hinten hab ich nen 18er freilaufritzel und würde mir gerne dann auch kein neues da kaufen?
helft mir bitte! und wenn ihr nicht versteht was mein prob ist, sagt es!
danke flo!


----------



## Levelboss (17. April 2005)

22:18 ist gut, das fahre ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. April 2005)

hier sind 3 threads dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120054
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42373
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=21742

ich selber fahre 20:18, ka ob das normal/unnormal ist, ich komm gut damit zurecht.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. April 2005)

hm aber dann wird der gang doch wesentlich leichter oder? (wenn ich bis jetzt 32:18 gefahren bin?)
was ist denn dann genau der vorteil an ner kleineren übersetzung? was für vorteile bringt das?
danke flo!
p.s.: wo kriegt man nen singlespeed kettenblatt für 4 punkt?


----------



## isah (17. April 2005)

ich denke mit ner leichteren übersetzung kann man sich zB bei pedal kicks feiner an die kante ranarbeiten, aber seit ich nen schwereren gang habe komm ich mit dem treter höher.


----------



## locdog (18. April 2005)

mit einem klienerem gank hat man mehr drehmoment, sprich man kann mit mehr power von der kante oder einem rohr springen genuso hat man mehr kontrole bei technischen sachen. ich fahre 18*16 bei 170mm kurbel


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. April 2005)

Also ich habe 22/17 und das geht auch super... Kommt ja auch auf die Kraft an die du selbst hast.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. April 2005)

ich fahre 18 - 12 zähne und komme damit auch super zurecht.

Jan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. April 2005)

Alles was ein Verhältniss  so zwischen 1:1 und 1:1,4 ist ganz is gut fahrbar.
Bei 20" Rädern is das glaub ich  anders.

Bei 26" weis ich aus verschiedenen Foren das (bei nicht Schraubkurbeln)
22:17, 22:18 , 22:21 sehr viel gefahren wird

Ich persönlich finde 22:19 also 1:157 perfekt.
Grundsetzlich würd ich sagen: 
Natur->leichtere Übersetztung weil man da leicht an Kanten und Schrägen hängenbleiben kann.
Urban kann ruhig schwerer sein, außer man ist die ganze Zeit auf Geländern und anderer dünner Sachen unterwegs wo man auch leicht hängenbleiben kann.


----------



## Schevron (19. April 2005)

also ich fahre die ganze zeit 22:19
ist an sich ganz ok nur in letzter zeit ist es mir etwas zu leicht geworden. Man kann einfach bei den tretern net so viel spannung aufbaun. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich auf 22:18 oder 17 bzw was vergleichbares umsteige. Aber ich denke 22:19 ist für den anfang auf jeden fall prima


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. April 2005)

18:15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (19. April 2005)

Genau 18:15


----------



## Benzman22 (20. April 2005)

20:17 1.176 ist perfekt


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. April 2005)

hab mal nen paar fragen....
....der jan meinte es gäbe keine 15ner schraubritzel,also müsste ich auf ein 14ner umsteigen,quasi von 18:15 auf 18:14 (von 1,2 auf 1,285).....

.....nun meine frage macht ein zahn sooo viel aus???,fährt jemand die 18:14 übersetzung am 26"???? und gibts wirklich keine 15ner schraubritzel????


----------



## konrad (20. April 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal nen paar fragen....
> ....der jan meinte es gäbe keine 15ner schraubritzel,also müsste ich auf ein 14ner umsteigen,quasi von 18:15 auf 18:14 (von 1,2 auf 1,285).....
> 
> .....nun meine frage macht ein zahn sooo viel aus???,fährt jemand die 18:14 übersetzung am 26"???? und gibts wirklich keine 15ner schraubritzel????



das gleiche problem hatte ich auch,als ich vorne den 18t ENO fahren wollte-das einzige 15 zahn schraubritzel,was der jan hatte war ein BMX ritzel-das war erstens sau breit->man braucht ne dickere kette,und es hat gleich das gewinde von der DMR nabe gefressen.jan meinte jedoch,dass es von monty ein 15t ritzel gibt...weiß nich,ob das noch stimmt.

ich für mein teil fahre 18:15 (mit chrissy) und der gang is erste sahne!


----------



## Tretschwein (21. April 2005)

so kann man das eh nich vergleichen... 18:14, 20:19 bla bla.
weil nich nur die zahnanzahl macht den unterschied sondern auch erstens kurbellänge und ausserdem der reifen.
wenn man mal ein 22 zahn ritzel mit nem 21 zahn ritzel vergleicht... da is kein großer unterschied im durchmesser...und ein reifen mit wenig profil oder wenig oder halt ein dickerer oder in dünnerer reifen reifen machen da auch nen unterschied. jo un die kurbel halt auch. ich denk mal es ist schwer da n maß zu finden. da fällt mir ein:
beim rennrad rennsport gibt es übersetzungsgrnzen die so funtionieren:
verhältnis von kurbelumdrehung zu radumdrehungen.
da dürfte alles drin sein. aber ka wie genau man das beim tril sagen müsste. hm jo


----------



## konrad (21. April 2005)

Tretschwein schrieb:
			
		

> so kann man das eh nich vergleichen... 18:14, 20:19 bla bla.
> weil nich nur die zahnanzahl macht den unterschied sondern auch erstens kurbellänge und ausserdem der reifen.
> wenn man mal ein 22 zahn ritzel mit nem 21 zahn ritzel vergleicht... da is kein großer unterschied im durchmesser...und ein reifen mit wenig profil oder wenig oder halt ein dickerer oder in dünnerer reifen reifen machen da auch nen unterschied. jo un die kurbel halt auch. ich denk mal es ist schwer da n maß zu finden. da fällt mir ein:
> beim rennrad rennsport gibt es übersetzungsgrnzen die so funtionieren:
> ...



jo man,dieser beitrag sagt wirklich überhaupt nix aus-null inhalt!!RESPEKT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (21. April 2005)

18:13, 20". Kurbellänge weiß ich gerade nicht, müßten aber 158er sein. Oder gibt's Monty-Kurbeln auch in länger?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (21. April 2005)

18:13 20" 170mm kurbel


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. April 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ...und es hat gleich das gewinde von der DMR nabe gefressen...



was isn an nem bmxritzel anders als an nem trialritzel,dass es sich so schnell in die nabe mampft?


----------



## konrad (21. April 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> was isn an nem bmxritzel anders als an nem trialritzel,dass es sich so schnell in die nabe mampft?



das bmxritzel hat nur 4 gewindegäng und ein trialritzel hat 8-10 davon...durch die wenigen gewindegäng wurde zu viel karft auf zu wenig fläche übertragen-is wohl genauso wie bei nem steckritzel-wenns zu dünn ist kerbt es den freilaufkörper ein...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. April 2005)

Tretschwein schrieb:
			
		

> so kann man das eh nich vergleichen... 18:14, 20:19 bla bla.
> weil nich nur die zahnanzahl macht den unterschied sondern auch erstens kurbellänge und ausserdem der reifen.
> wenn man mal ein 22 zahn ritzel mit nem 21 zahn ritzel vergleicht... da is kein großer unterschied im durchmesser...und ein reifen mit wenig profil oder wenig oder halt ein dickerer oder in dünnerer reifen reifen machen da auch nen unterschied. jo un die kurbel halt auch. ich denk mal es ist schwer da n maß zu finden. da fällt mir ein:
> beim rennrad rennsport gibt es übersetzungsgrnzen die so funtionieren:
> ...



Ohh man komm mal klar. Man brauchts auch nicht zu übertreiben.   
Kurbelänge braucht man nich sagen, weiss eh jeder das 175 etwas anders is als 165.
Die meisten 26" Leute fahren eh 170. Und die Reifengeschichte is unwichtig


----------



## Benzman22 (23. April 2005)

hallo

hat jemand von euch von 20 :17  auf  18:15 gewechslet?, oder hat jemand erfahrung ob man den unterschied arg merkt?

20:17 = 1,176
18:15 = 1,200


----------



## Levelboss (23. April 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> hat jemand von euch von 20 :17  auf  18:15 gewechslet?, oder hat jemand erfahrung ob man den unterschied arg merkt?
> 
> ...



Am Anfang merkt man den Unterschied, aber nach einigen Stunden hat man sich daran gewöhnt.
Ich bin vor einiger Zeit von 175mm Kurbeln und 18:16 auf 170mm Kurbeln und 22:18 umgestiegen. Nach einem Tag hatte ich das Gefühl, nie etwas anderes gefahren zu haben.


----------



## sensiminded (6. Juli 2005)

ich bin zur zeit ein wenig hin und her gerissen:

nachdem ich auf 26" umgestiegen bin, hatte ich 18:14 als trialgang auserkoren - scheint mir jetzt manchmal zu schwer und man braucht bei nem treter mehr platz. allerdings fand ich 18:15 schonwieder zu leicht und es bringt irgendwie nicht den richtigen kick aufs hinterrad.

fährt noch jemand 18:14???


----------



## Ray (6. Juli 2005)

stand vor genau nem monat vorm selben problem  hab dann auf 17:14 gewechselt und komme inzwischen ganz gut zurecht...

mein 17er acs hab ich von gsbmx.de

18:14 ist für treter und tipper mit genug anlauf genial allerdings machst du dir beim pedal kick die knie kaputt... und spanier ist auch schwer


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Juli 2005)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> hm aber dann wird der gang doch wesentlich leichter oder? (wenn ich bis jetzt 32:18 gefahren bin?)
> was ist denn dann genau der vorteil an ner kleineren übersetzung? was für vorteile bringt das?
> danke flo!
> p.s.: wo kriegt man nen singlespeed kettenblatt für 4 punkt?



Der vorteil ist das du dan ordentlich trialen kannst.   
32:18 is absolut nicht zu gebrauchen, höchstens für die basics. Alles was man aus dem stand raus macht kannst damit knicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (6. Juli 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> 20:17 1.176 ist perfekt




Stimmt !
Ich beginne meist mit 20 : 16 oder sogar 15. Wenn ich dann warm bin 20 : 17 und je nach Situation z.B. bei Pedalkick aus´m Stand 20 : 18.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Juli 2005)

Nö du, so schalt-orgien sind doch fürn Arsch. Bringt viel mehr wenn du dein können auf einen Gang perfektionierst(find ich).
Und wenn du so richtig am trialen bist (nicht nur ein treter, mauer hoch, dann runter und wieder hoch) und was längeres fährst (gedachte sektion z.B) is schalten doch eh nervig bis nicht möglich.


----------



## sensiminded (9. Juli 2005)

bin gestern die ganze zeit 18:15 gefahren, ist mir zwar fast bissel zu leicht, aber kauf mir keinen 17er freilauf. 
eigentlich hat alles bissel besser funktioniert-kann aber auch nur ein guter tag gewesen sein. man bekommt mit einer kurbelumdrehung irgendwie doch mehr kraft rein, beispielsweise beim tippen. naja denke ich bleib bei der übersetzung.


----------



## JoBa (15. Juli 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fahre die ganze zeit 22:19
> ist an sich ganz ok nur in letzter zeit ist es mir etwas zu leicht geworden. Man kann einfach bei den tretern net so viel spannung aufbaun. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich auf 22:18 oder 17 bzw was vergleichbares umsteige. Aber ich denke 22:19 ist für den anfang auf jeden fall prima



fahre 22:18 -> 1,2222222  auf 26"

Bin zwar nur "Hobby"Trialer aber ich würd auch sagen alles was leichter ist macht es extrem schwer genügend Druck auf die Pedalen zu bekommen
 und schwerer.... nö! 

Das passt jetzt schon so!

Stell mir grade die Frage nach der Vorbaulänge....


----------



## isah (15. Juli 2005)

ich fahr seit ner woche 18:15 + 175 mm kurbeln und finds perfekt


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Juli 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr seit ner woche 18:15 + 175 mm kurbeln und finds perfekt



18:15  .... die macht!


----------



## funky^jAY (1. Dezember 2005)

mal ne frage, auch wenns nich 100% hier reinpaßt


hab so ne hügi alu nabe und die sind ja bischen anfällig für einkerbungen
hab ne xt kassette drauf mit spiderwobei der spider nur die obersten drei ritzel abdeckt. will jetzt aber versuchen konstannt mit 22:18 zu fahren, wobei das 18er ritzel dann aber logischerweise nicht mehr aufm spider ist.

ist das schlimm? also werden die kräfte trotzdem noch durch den spider gut verteilt? ich weiß net genau inwiefern das 18er ritzel da drann vernietet ist etc.

wer hat da nen plan(falls meine fragestellung deutlich geworden ist   )


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Dezember 2005)

Na was nun, is der 18t vernietet oder nicht? Lose als einzelnes Ritzel da drinn oder nicht?
Die Sache ist, auch wenn er vernietet ist, nach einigen Monaten brechen die Nieten/schrauben

Also der 18t wird sich über Monate hinweg da reinfressen was eigentlich nicht so schlimm ist. Nur wenn du mal was an der nabe machen willst oder so ist das immer wieder ne scheiss Arbeit(wenn du keine 2 Kettenpeitschen hast) bzw ne friemelei (wenn du 2 kettenpeitschen hast).

Ich empfehle dir Kassette weg, 1 Singlespeed Ritzel das sehr breit ist und sich nicht reinfrisst und 1-3(oder halt soviel du eben willst) einzelne Ritzel zum rumfahren wenn du die unbedingt brauchst.
Ist aber nix eiliges das dauert viele Monate bis der Nabenkörper überhaupt ernsthafte Einkerbungen hat


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Dezember 2005)

also ich fahr 20" und fahr momentan auf meinem monty Alp05   

24:17 (klingt komisch isch aber so)  

wenn ich mir n neues hol! dann mit 18:12 (also 20" standart )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

